# GameStop offering bonus credit to those trading-up to Xbox One titles



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GameStop offering bonus credit to those trading-up to Xbox One titles*

GameStop is giving owners of incoming Xbox 360 games additional trade-in credit should they wish to upgrade to the Xbox One versions.

Anyone looking to trade Xbox 360 editions of Call of Duty: Ghosts, Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag, Battlefield 4, FIFA 14 and Madden NFL 25 for their Xbox One equivalents will receive a minimum of $50 per title.

The Xbox One titles will cost $59.99 so our good friend mathematics tells us that each game will cost $9.99 under the deal. The caveat is that you must be a GameStop PowerUp Reward member to take advantage of the offer.

In a statement, GameStop’s senior VP of merchandising Bob Puzon said, “This is an amazing opportunity for our PowerUp (PUR) members to enjoy their favorite Xbox 360 game until the Xbox One version becomes available.

“This is a great example of how GameStop is helping gamers make the transition to the next generation of consoles economical and seamless.”

Source: VG24/7


----------

